# [Resolved] Error message "WJ View Error"



## bsfast (Jan 19, 2003)

I am running windows 98 on my computer and EVERY time I restart the computer I get this error message: *WJ VIEW ERROR--Unable to locate system class: java/lang/object *

When I click OK, the window disappears and I can continue like nothing happened. I have not noticed a change in any of the programs that I have been running. I have ran many virus checks and they were all clear. The last thing that I downloaded was Windows Media Player 7.1 and I am wondering if that caused the problem. I did uninstalled the media player but I continue to receive the same error message!

Please help me if you can. 
Thanks!!


----------



## Hairy (Mar 20, 2000)

hello and welcome to TSG, bsfast

go to start
to run
type *msconfig*
click "OK"
go to the startup tab
start unchecking things one by one and restarting, untill the message goes away

leave system tray and scanregistry alone

I'm guessing it's got something to do with JAVA (for your browser)
recently update to IE6?


----------



## bsfast (Jan 19, 2003)

*THANK YOU HAIRY!!* You are amazing! I did as you instructed and it worked. Yes, I recently upgraded to Shaw high speed internet and it also changed me to IE 6. This was the problem!! What a fantastic website, I will definately be back! Thanks again for your help.


----------



## Hairy (Mar 20, 2000)

You're quite welcome

IE 6 doesn't come with JAVA...
want it/ need it....get it here:
http://java-virtual-machine.net/download.html


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

bsfast, glad to hear the problem was identified to something in startups -- could you tell us what it was you disabled there, since java would not normally run on startup unless a particular program was using it, which is unusual.


----------



## bsfast (Jan 19, 2003)

I am not sure what I disabled to be 100% honest!! My hubby downloaded a program off the internet msbb.exe? (It was a joke off the Twisted Humor website.) It downloaded and came with other files and such that started "popping up" here and there. I deleted /uninstalled the files and programs (so I thought) but it left that "tidbit" and possibly a few others in the start up! I thought that it had to do with the IE 6 like Hairy suggested but to be honest, now I don't know for sure!! I just kept removing check marks until the rerror message went away. I am not a computer expert (as you have probably already guessed) so, I couldn't say for sure the EXACT problem. Sorry I couldn't be of more help!


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

msbb, also known as web3000 is a very nasty piece of spy/adware that also alters the Windows wsock32.dll. Usually folks who have managed to get that also have many other spy and advertising ware installs as well. Few can recognize or remove them properly without using special programs. I'd recommend you check Add/Remove programs for such entries as

web3000, SaveNow, and New.net and remove each one at a time with rebooting.

Even more importantly Spybot should be installed, updated and run to detect and properly remove all such programs. It will repair any damage done by these programs. All updates for Spybot should be downloaded except for the Language and PGP tools.

http://tomcoyote.com/SPYBOT/


----------



## bsfast (Jan 19, 2003)

Rollin' Rog: Thanks again for your useful information! I had no idea! I sure love how helpful you guys are; I am learning a lot!!! Thanks so much.


----------



## sunnidaze2k (Apr 29, 2004)

What I get on start up is (running ME)

WJ View Error

ERROR: Could not execute Main: The system cannot find the file specified.


What file can't it find? and how do I fix it? The same way?

(ammm sooooo blonde at this moment)

Addendum: Please disregard I followed your advice again and this time it worked..Thank YOU!


----------



## tehzeeb (May 9, 2004)

im having the same problem tell me what to do


----------



## thegetupsong (May 12, 2004)

when i try to run the program Reason 2.5 this comes up...

Read Problem 
The program could not be completed because of a read problem.

What do i do to fix this problem?? and get my program to work.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Closing thread. For all those having similar or different problems, just start a NEW topic and give details on the issue and your operating system.


----------

